# Σχολή Γραφικών Τεχνών και Καλλιτεχνικών Σπουδών



## Tsigonias (Jun 24, 2011)

Γνωρίζω την πολιτική του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας να μεταφράσει τον τίτλο της σχολής αυτής εντελώς λανθασμένα και αντιεπιστημονικά ως Faculty of Fine Arts and Design.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει βέβαια αυτού του είδους η "μετάφραση" αφού εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα εις βάρος προφανώς σπουδαστών και αποφοίτων των 5 τμημάτων που υπάρχουν στην σχολή. Θα ήθελα όχι μόνο την πρότασή σας για αυτή την μετάφραση αλλά και τις συμβουλές σας για να διεκδικήσουμε και νομικά την ορθή και μόνο αυτή μετάφραση από τους κρατικούς φορείς. Φοβάμαι ότι εάν στείλω για μετάφραση ένα έγγραφο στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών οι μεταφραστές θα ανατρέξουν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Ιδρύματος και θα μου επικυρώσουν την σκοπίμως λαθεμένη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Τη διακρίνει μια πρωτεϊκότητα, ωστόσο.
Στις σελίδες του Tμήματος Γραφιστικής (DEPARTMENT OF GRAPHIC DESIGN) εμφανίζεται ως:
FACULTY OF GRAPHIC ARTS & DESIGN
http://www.teiath.gr/sgtks/grafics/


Πολλοί φοιτητές του προτιμούν το School ή Faculty of Graphic Arts and Art Studies και άλλοι το παραπάνω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έχουν να πουν οι νομικοί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι εάν η ίδια η σχολή έχει επιλέξει να λέγεται, π.χ., Vaggelis School of Fine Arts, και χρησιμοποιεί αυτήν την ονομασία της σε όλη της τη σχετική επικοινωνία με φορείς του εξωτερικού, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα επειδή εμάς δε μας αρέσει. 

Θα πρότεινα επικοινωνία με τη γραμματεία της σχολής ώστε να σου πουν ποια είναι η προτιμώμενη ονομασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2011)

@OP:
Επειδή μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική και προφανής η πιο πάνω παρατήρηση της Παλάβρας, προβληματίζομαι με αυτό που έγραψες αρχικά και επισημαίνω εδώ:


Tsigonias said:


> Γνωρίζω την πολιτική του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας να μεταφράσει τον τίτλο της σχολής αυτής εντελώς λανθασμένα και αντιεπιστημονικά ως Faculty of Fine Arts and Design. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει βέβαια αυτού του είδους η "μετάφραση" αφού εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα εις βάρος προφανώς σπουδαστών και αποφοίτων των 5 τμημάτων που υπάρχουν στην σχολή.[...] Φοβάμαι ότι εάν στείλω για μετάφραση ένα έγγραφο στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών οι μεταφραστές θα ανατρέξουν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Ιδρύματος και θα μου επικυρώσουν την σκοπίμως λαθεμένη μετάφραση.


Δηλαδή;


----------

